# I-Mac computer



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I just bought one this AM.Recon I can trasfer my Quick books to the new computer ? Cant find any info on this subject.I got the 24inch screen with all the bells and whistles.Are they pretty easy to learn how to work it? thanks....


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I sure like my new Imac have had 5 macs over the years but this one is something else

David Jansma


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

If you have the Mac version of Quickbooks then you can just move your files from the PC over and they will open. If you are wanting to run the PC version of Quickbooks on your new Mac you will need Parallel software and Windows XP to be loaded onto the Mac.

The Apple site has lots of great support information including a section on switching from a PC to a Mac and what all you need to know.

I made the switch a few years ago after losing the 3rd hard drive on my laptop in 2 years. Just got a new Macbook Pro laptop a couple of weeks ago; my older G4 laptop has been wonderful never crashing; never losing a thing; I do back up occassionally just in case. I think it is very easy and intuitive to use....although I did pick up a Mac for Dummies to help.

One day will use my old PC for target practice....I dream of yelling "pull" and the laptop flying into the air!

Teri


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi....Thanks.I'm thinking about leaving the PC set up for games and such,along with the QB.I dont use any of the internet devices on Quick Books anyway.....just invoicing and expenses.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Man o man.....this thing is easy to set up,and use....hey hat are the red underlines for?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't know what you mean by red underlines.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi...Its about spelling and punctuation.This big screen is insane! I',m working on transferring my photos and documents off the old PC ...but I dont really know what I'm doing Ii did manage to burn a CD and download some pics...and posted some on RTF test.Buuuuut I dont remember how I did it!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Got on that E-machines to do some invoices....man its like going back to the stone age!


----------



## Holt (Dec 21, 2007)

Jay, Macs are almost VIRUS FREE. PC's get them right and left regardless of your virus protection program. Once you learn about your Mac, you'll never EVER return to the PC platform. 

Teri, started with Mac early on, then back to PC. Wised up and returned to Mac. as their products are so much better now than in the 80's. I threw my PC off the top off my tallest (90') grain silo and watched it SMASH! It was so great!! Years of frustration gone in one good heave! Good riddance to PC's!!

H.


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

H--

I, too, started with Macs. My first one was a Performa 550 with 5 MB of RAM and a blazing 33 mHz that I got around 1993. Somewhere along the line I switched to PC's, never really liked them but needed some of the software. Very glad I went back to the Mac...only regret is that it took me so long to go back!

Teri


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I got you beat my first mac was a quadra 25 mhz with 5 mb ram 
the on Ihave now is a imac 2ghz and 2gb ram we have come a long way

David Jansma


----------

